# Vocals through a guitar amp?



## 55dollarbill (Aug 4, 2008)

I was thinking, since my Twin Reverb has 2 channels, I could buy an XLR to 1/4" cable and use my SM57 as a vocal mic through the normal channel, so it has it's own volume and then run my guitar into the Vibrato Channel, would this work? It wouldn't be for shows, just for band practices because there are a few parts where I sing, it doesn't need to sound great, just enough to hear myself.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

ya man should work fine. i use my mic through my amp when i play guitar too. i just got a XLR to 1/4" plug converter and plugged it right into the input. sounds just fine.
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## 55dollarbill (Aug 4, 2008)

Would anyone know about feedback? Would I be able to get it loud? Generally speaking.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

IIRC, didn't PJ Harvey use this trick before being able to afford a studio? Sounded fine to me :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you should be able to.

dunno what this mismatch impedance transformer thing is about.

when we practised at our drummers house in my 2nd band, we'd have my amp and a bass amp and a 15W guitar amp (fender frontman i believe?) that we'd run vocals through. it worked.


----------



## 55dollarbill (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that transformer the same thing as getting an XLR to 1/4" cable? Or does it do something special with the signal?


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Guitar amps aren't full range devices guys, not meant to reproduce vocals, only to make guitars sound good. Vocals generally sound like shiite in a guitar amp.

That said, it works.. when I was first starting out we did something like this a couple times just to rehearse with vocals when we didn't have proper monitors on hand. Give it a shot.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I always wonder about damage to speakers. I don't let anyone put vocals through my guitar amps because I'm paranoid it could damage them or my guitar speakers.
I figure that since my guitar speakers cost at least 3 times as much as most PA speakers, it's not worth possibly ruining their sound by letting people use my guitar amps as pa systems. The only speaker cab that I let be used for bass is my old Yorkville 1x15 with probably a Marsland in it. But it sounds horrible with guitar anyways.
So, is there no danger involved for the amp or speaker?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It can be made to work.

It can't be made to sound good in my opinion. As has been discussed, guitar amps are not full range and have far lower specs in terms of allowable distortion than PA gear.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) The difference in *level* between an unaltered guitar signal and a standard dynamic voice mic is _substantial_. Sometimes, it is possible to have a suitable balance between voice and guitar in the same amp by turning the voice channel volume way up and turning the guitar channel volume way down. Sometimes. In most cases it is not, which is why anything that is explicitly designed to accommodate an instrument and vocal mic has a preamp built in to accommodate the mic. This will permit roughly equal volume levels for voice and guitar to be achieved by roughly equal volume-control settings/positions. If you plan on using any effects that end up boosting the guitar level, you can pretty much write off being able to achieve level balance merely by using the two channel volume knobs.

2) The difference in impedance between guitar and vocal mic is substantial. Your amp is made to expect a signal source with an impedance of around 10k, not 600 ohms. Happily, you can buy matching transformers that convert between 600R and 10k (named, oddly enough a 10k:600 matching transformer).

3) In the absence of a suitable transformer or preamp, a mic WILL "work". I know because in the old days, that's how the bands I was in did things. I will note the following caveats, though:
a) there are now 2 cords running to your amp not one; double the odds of tripping.
b) if you have only one set of tone controls, how you gonna find a tone that works for guitar AND vocals?
c) you may have two sets of tone controls, but in many instances whatever effects are on board the amp (tremolo, reverb, DFX) are applied to *all* input signals, not just the guitar.
d) the volume level that lets the mic "work" may well be insufficient for your guitar to function the way you want/need it to.

My advice? Assuming you can't/don't have a PA, at the very least either buy or build yourself a mic preamp. People who use outboard mic preamps (e.g., for samplers) are often looking for the "perfect preamp" and are likely quite willing to sell what they have 2nd hand to subsidize that next purchase. maybe something you buy for $50 may not be the be-all and end-all of mic preamps, but it will be leagues better than what you currently have. Buy one, and when funds permit, buy or lease/rent a PA.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

You can do this, in fact I have worked with allot of harp players that use Fender or Gibson guitar amps as harmonica amps by using a matching transformer. More often than not, they will also sometimes sing through the mic (even though they have another vocal mic set up to sing through), as it has that gritty tube amp sound.

If you are after a nice clean and warm vocal sound that is going to sit nicely in the mix, this method won't cut it.


----------



## 55dollarbill (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up everyone, I just wasn't sure if the XLR to 1/4" cables had that built in already or something but I guess not. It's just for random backup vocals, so that I can sing when I need to, but I'm not the lead singer so I don't need to spend any money or time building anything.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

There are some neutric 1/4" ends with red boots and the insulator that seperates the tip and sleve is also red. These have built in transformers. I have a few that I use for accoustics and other instruments that usually don't require a ground lift.



55dollarbill said:


> Thanks for clearing that up everyone, I just wasn't sure if the XLR to 1/4" cables had that built in already or something but I guess not. It's just for random backup vocals, so that I can sing when I need to, but I'm not the lead singer so I don't need to spend any money or time building anything.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

first off I can't sing......however vocals through my "champ" style 5w tube, IMHO sound good, especially if you want a blues-y sound...it mellows a "screechy " type voice...that is of course using an adapter.........haven't tried guitar and mike at the same time, but as mentioned, on the simpler amps you won't have enough tone adjustment........harp sounds awesome as well........somewhere I read that vocals through a Line 6 modeler can be interesting, but we've never tried that........2 chanels and 2 sets of controls would definetly be the ticket
cheers
Gerry


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Donovan recoreded "Hurdy gurdy man" through the virbrato channell of a Twin Reverb.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul said:


> I gotta tell ya, that ain't a ringing endorsement of the practice.


No. It's a SHAKY endorsement.:smilie_flagge17:


----------

